# Multiple personality



## Nora (Aug 6, 2010)

Is anyone afraid of developing multiple personality disorder? I'm so afraid another part of my brain is trying to take over or something and it won't be me in control of me. If there are risks to devoloping this please don't tell me haha I need some encouraging words. I'm making a huge move on Sunday and the last few months have been pretty stressful.


----------



## Feral (Mar 1, 2008)

Fear of losing control is a very common symptom of anxiety. I'm sure many of the people on this forum can relate, including myself. I have a very strong fear that I'm developing schizophrenia, and I'm able to convince myself of it quite a lot of the time. Obviously it's not exactly the same thing, but I know what you're going through.

Just remind yourself that it's the anxiety talking. Short of asking other people whether they think you've been acting as if you're developing multiple personality disorder, there's not much else you can do.

Hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm one step below MPD now known as dissociative identity disorder. I was in Florida where they taught me about the dissociative spectrum. I have fragmentations. If you have PTSD and trauma issues you are definitely on the spectrum and should do internal communication to talk to your inner self or selves. I'll post on how to do the internal communication soon.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Some random ancient threads that might relate but there are lots more:

Dissociative Identity Disorder/voices in head
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/1659-disassociative-identity-disordervoices-in-head/page__hl__dissociative%20disorder%20not%20otherwise%20specified__fromsearch__1

Is it normal to feel like I have multiple personalities?
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?app=forums&module=post&section=post&do=reply_post&f=31&t=17318

In short - if you don't have blanks in your memory (actually missing time rather than having trouble working out when is when) you're no candidate. And in any case reality testing is intact for people with MPD/DID just like for us with just DP/DR. 
Must be difficult though finding yourself places you don't know how you got to and finding things around the house you don't know how they got there but they're yours. At least that is how I understood it.

MPD/DID usually starts in childhood through trauma. Read up about it. It is on the same spectrum DPD is part of, just further along the dissociative scale.

Actually from what I've heard treatment (therapy) for MPD/DID has a far better success rate than DPD.









These sort of fears are quite normal with DP/DR 
Try not to let it get to you


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Sort of. For me i'd say its more along the lines of Guitarpwners post about sort of watching yourself have heavy mood swings, or being manic and super happy when you know its just crazy.

This is strange and i'll try to explain it: I feel everybody has some level of mult. personalities, Just not the kind that you need meds for or hinders your life. Its the kind that doesn't cuss in front of your mom but tells the worst jokes in the world with your best friend. Its the kind that is sometimes randomly patriotic in some ways but mostly is not. Its the reason why pretty much everybody is a hipocrit in some form or another. There has been the correlation of DP to having different personalities. Online, Work, Relationships, name it...

My worry was that DP/DR merged me together!!!!!!! I know its strange. There may be no ground here at all. But it seemed like after DP/DR I was faced with "what would my mom think if she knew....." and questioning what I do and who I am. the Identity thing. Its like they got all slammed together and confused. Like an abomination. I don't know if this makes any sense.


----------

